# Karma ?



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-22579130


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

He stole the phone. He's gone beyond "would be".
Good result though.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

LOVE it james..........shame he wasn't wheelchair bound the scumbag.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Gazzer said:


> LOVE it james..........shame he wasn't wheelchair bound the scumbag.


note the title please.. :?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > LOVE it james..........shame he wasn't wheelchair bound the scumbag.
> ...


Ahh ok, sorry Rodders. I do hope the scum fuk wasn't hurt too bad by the bus......better?


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Just deserts, its true mobile phones are bad for your health.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

shame he wasn't killed...


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

zltm089 said:


> shame he wasn't killed...


Well I don't expect we should expect anything better from a BMW driver ,,,, how clever can you be !!!!!


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

roddy said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > shame he wasn't killed...
> ...


Do gooder alert!!!

Go hug a thug!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

zltm089 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > zltm089 said:
> ...


So, if you don't wish death on someone for stealing a mobile phone, you're a do-gooder?? Tough crowd...


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Well I don't often get called a doo gooder ,,, but hey ho ,, that is a cross I will have to bare


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

[/quote]
So, if you don't wish death on someone for stealing a mobile phone, you're a do-gooder?? Tough crowd...[/quote]

It all starts with a mobile phone! [smiley=baby.gif]

And then, you end up reading things like paedo murderer gets 6 months and all legal aid funded by the tax payer.

So, yeah I say it again....shame he didn't die.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

zltm089 said:


> it all starts with a mobile phone! [smiley=baby.gif]
> 
> And then, you end up reading things like paedo murderer gets 6 months and all legal aid funded by the tax payer.
> 
> So, yeah I say it again....shame he didn't die.


Paedo murderer? come on zltm089, you can do better than that... What about Illegal immigrant terrorist paedo murderers?? :roll:


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Spandex said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > it all starts with a mobile phone! [smiley=baby.gif]
> ...


Terrorists....for terrorists, I would say they need to get tortured before they get executed....

Getting hit by a bus would be too "nice" if you were a terrorist. :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

zltm089 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > zltm089 said:
> ...


Naked shot blasting can be arranged


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Wait wait ,,,,,, how about forcing them to read the Sun , Star , Daily Mail and Mirror for 7 days before hot shot blasting them to death then at least they may repent , or will at least die with the same opinions as some of these posters !!!!!! Good god , get alife !!!! The post is headed ,, kharma ,,,,,, do some of you know what that means !!!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Can I do the blasting Rodders :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Gazzer said:


> Can I do the blasting Rodders :lol:


Only if I can choose the victims !!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Can I do the blasting Rodders :lol:
> ...


as long as my name isn't on the list okies


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Not quite yet !!!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> Not quite yet !!!!


make ya mind up ya noddy..........one min i'm showing my soft human side and the next i'm possibly on the list :?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Gazzer said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > Not quite yet !!!!
> ...


its all this SE heat, 8) i am not used to it !!! OMG,, i hate playin god !!!


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Checking out the sexy babes on the daily mail....I saw this...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article ... other.html

SHAME, THEY DIDN'T KNOCK ALL HIS TEETH out AND BREAK SOME OF HIS RIBS...


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

and what's with the Daily mail and Daily mail reader comments? Are daily mail readers meant to be racists bnp twats? :?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

zltm089 said:


> Checking out the sexy babes on the daily mail....I saw this...
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article ... other.html
> 
> SHAME, THEY DIDN'T KNOCK ALL HIS TEETH out AND BREAK SOME OF HIS RIBS...


For the animal he is and what he did him and his brother have the nerve to use the law in their favour!! He has so far got of lite I think


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > Checking out the sexy babes on the daily mail....I saw this...
> ...


And those cocktards at the daily mail describe him as a "suspect"?! :?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

zltm089 said:


> And those cocktards at the daily mail describe him as a "suspect"?! :?


Exactly!!! When you pick up the Daily Mail, you don't expect accuracy like that!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

zltm089 said:


> and what's with the Daily mail and Daily mail reader comments? Are daily mail readers meant to be racists bnp twats? :?


i dont think it is obligitory,, but seems to be the norm !! :? ( why else would they read them ? )


----------

